# Spider Man vs Shirahama Kenichi



## Inthenem (Oct 13, 2012)

A simple fight to death, no special conditions.





VS




Who ya got?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 13, 2012)

Spiderman should win. His webbing is too strong, and Spiderman is quite good HtH.


----------



## Inthenem (Oct 13, 2012)

Would Spidey even be able to reliably land on such a fast target? Kenichi should be a bullet timer. I suppose his spider sense might help out here?

And if he did land, would it matter? Kenichi is pretty damn strong (stopped a fast moving 70-ish ton bolder, tanked attacks from master class fighters who should all have ridiculous attack strength). I've seen people escape from Spidey's webs without too much trouble before.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Spidey is a bullet timer too.


----------



## Ice (Oct 13, 2012)

Spidey would easily dodge all of his blows.


----------



## Luna (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I say that Spidey takes this.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Oct 13, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Spidey is a bullet timer too.



Right, but what does that have to do with whether or not he could hit a bullet timing target with his webs?



Axel Almer said:


> Spidey would easily dodge all of his blows.



And i think Kenichi would have a great chance to dodge any given attack from Spidey as well, since they both have defensive precog and similar reaction speeds. And when either of them do land, they both have the durability to take it. That's why i thought this was a really interesting fight.


----------



## Plague (Oct 13, 2012)

Spider-Man's been in a lot of threads lately huh guys? lol But for now, I'll side with him. In an earlier thread, there was a panel of Spidey dodging lightning and knocking over a train car with a flick of his finger.


----------



## Luna (Oct 13, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Spider-Man's been in a lot of threads lately huh guys? lol But for now, I'll side with him. In an earlier thread, there was a panel of Spidey dodging lightning and knocking over a train car with a flick of his finger.



Yeah, I noticed that too. It's kind of strange, don't you think? Or probably, its just that some people posted the first fight that came to their minds, and Spider Man just so happened to be one of the combatants.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Right, but what does that have to do with whether or not he could hit a bullet timing target with his webs?



His Web has a rather large AoE so that should help.



> And i think Kenichi would have a great chance to dodge any given attack from Spidey as well, since they both have defensive precog and similar reaction speeds. And when either of them do land, they both have the durability to take it. That's why i thought this was a really interesting fight.



Spidey also has a lightning timing feat, but that doesn't really matter. Give Spidey's SS and large web AoE I figure that sooner or later he'll catch Kenichi.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 13, 2012)

About that...
Lightning timing from the clouds isn't really any better than close-range bullet timing, luffy kicking lightning only came out at 520m/s.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Oct 13, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Right, but what does that have to do with whether or not he could hit a bullet timing target with his webs?



He's caught bullets, tagged space shuttles and other bullet timers with his webbing before.

@OP: Spidey has held together buildings and bench pressed a dock before.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kenichi isn't a bullet timer. Check the Sano vs Kenichi thread to find out why. 



Read Kurou's posts.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 13, 2012)

I was wondering if that thread would be brought up.


----------



## Plague (Oct 13, 2012)

If he's not a bullet timer, then he's a goner lol.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> About that...
> Lightning timing from the clouds isn't really any better than close-range bullet timing, luffy kicking lightning only came out at 520m/s.



I don't remember the feat being from cloud range


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I don't remember the feat being from cloud range



Which feat are you talking about, then?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Which feat are you talking about, then?



Give me a second to dig through the spidey threads...

Scratch that, I couldn't find it.


----------

